# Fail2ban richtig auswerten



## maxi (21. Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebe User,

ich habe hier ein merkwürdige Warnung bzw. Info, die ich ich gerne verstehen möchte:



> 2011-04-21 11:54:30,248 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] 114.255.196.23 already banned
> 2011-04-21 11:56:00,324 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [ssh] Unban 114.255.196.23
> 2011-04-21 11:56:00,458 fail2ban.actions.action: ERROR  iptables -n -L INPUT | grep -q fail2ban-ssh returned 100
> 2011-04-21 11:56:00,459 fail2ban.actions.action: ERROR  Invariant check failed. Trying to restore a sane environment
> ...


kann mir jemand genaureres erklären. bzw. warum failban so reagiert?

(google bringt mir wenig, da diese offenbar mit ISPConfig 3 bislang keine Probleme gab)

lg Maxi


----------

